# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Si u pushkatua Ismail Golemi

## Xhuxhumaku

*Si u pushkatua Ismail Golemi*  

Ngjarja e pushkatimit të 14 prillit është ende e frikshme edhe kur dëgjohet tani pas më shumë se 60 vitesh.Plumbat e skuadrës famëkeqe të pushkatimit kanë qëlluar mbi patriotët shqiptarë dhe ata janë rrëzuar përtokë, duke lënë pas dëshpërimin për vendin të cilin tanimë e kishin okupuar kriminelët-komunistë të Enver Hoxhës. Por megjithatë, Ismail Golemin atë çast nuk e kapën dot plumbat e skuadrës së pushkatimit. Dhe për këtë arsye, sipas ligjeve ndërkombëtare ai kërkoi ti falej jeta. Ndërsa, një përbindësh me uniformë oficeri ngriti armën kundër tij dhe zbrazi karikatorin me fishekë. Kështu vdiq Ismail Golemi. .. Pas pretencës së prokurorit gjeneral- major Bedri Spahiu, rradhën e kishte teneqexhiu Koçi Xoxe, kryetar i gjykatës speciale të Tiranës, i cili më 1 Mars 1945, ditën e enjte ora 10:00 shpalli vendimin për figurat më të shquara të nacionalistëve shqiptarë. Nga 60 të gjykuarit, 17 u dënuan me vdekje, midis të cilëve Bahri Omari, Fejzi Alizoti, Kol Tromara, Ismail Golemi, Gustav Mirdashi, Zef Kadarja, etj. Me burgim të përjetshëm u dënuan 8 patriotë të tjerë dhe me rradhë me nga 30 vjet ose 20 vjet burgim të tjerët. Menjëherë pas gjyqit famëkeq, më 14 prill 1945 të 17 figurat nga më të shquarat e kombit u pushkatuan. Ja si e kujton atë ditë të zezë, të përgjakshme një ish- partizan 16 vjeçar nga Vlora: Ishin të gjithë intelektualë burra të njohur. Ne na thonin se janë borgjezë, armiq e tradhëtarë. Pushkatimi u bë në verilindje të Tiranës, te Kodra e Priftit. Ishte pasdite. U rradhitën të gjithë përpara skuadrës së pushkatimit. U dha komanda Zjarr! dhe ata u kositën të gjithë. Njeri prej tyre një burrë i pashëm, me borsalinë mbi kokë, u kthye nga skuadra e pushkatimit dhe thirri: Zoti më shpëtoi, sipas ligjeve ndërkombëtare më falet jeta! Oficeri, komandant i skuadrës së pushkatimit, nuk po e mblidhte veten. Ushtarët e skuadrës nuk po dinin se si të vepronin. Për herë të parë po dëgjonin për një ligj ndërkombëtar, kur plumbat e skuadrës së pushkatimit nuk zinin njeri, dhjetë metra përballë. Ne nuk e dinim se kush ishte ai burrë trupmesatar me borsalinë. Na e kishte qejfi ti shpëtonte jeta. Zoti vërtet e ndihmoi. Mirëpo, nuk ishte e thënë. Oficeri iu afrua duke i zbrazur në kokë tërë karikatorin. Më vonë mësova se ai njeri ishte Ismail Golemi. Nuk e harroj kurrë shikimin e tij. Ky bilanc tragjik që u justifikua me akuzat false dhe standarte për të gjithë të gjykuarit, ku përmendi tradhtinë e lartë, bashkëpunim me okupatorin etj, ishte një eleminim tipik komunist për këto figura të njohura të patriotizmit shqiptar të cilët kishin luajtur një rol vendimtar në pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe më pas në konsolidimin e shtetit shqiptar. Në pendimin e tij, 46 vjet më vonë Bedri Spahiu thotë:   mu desh në bazë të ligjit, të asistoja në ekzekutimin e 17 fatzinjve. Sot ndihem i turpëruar që kam qenë në rolin e prokurorit të atij gjyqi. Më 19 shkurt 1996 Presidenti i Republikës zoti Sali Berisha i jep medaljen Martir i Demokracisë me motivacionin Luftëtar i vendosur kundër komunizmit për një Shqipëri demokratike, masakruar mizorisht nga regjimi komunist. Në veprën Dosja e diktaturës Dr..Pjetër Pepa, shkruan: Mbyllej kështu ky proces, ku diktatura prezantontse për herë të parë fytyrën e saj prej xhelati 

Sot.

----------


## Sy_Jeshili{21}

_Me qash mu si ske pertu qe ke shkrujt aty 5 libra_

----------


## KAPARJEL

Kujdes kur flet ti kingu,se per Is Golemin vi te gjej ne USA!!!Ju pergezoj per temen dhe per ato pak fakte qe keni sjell zonjush!!un jam sternip i Ismail Golemit!!!!Faleminderit dhe 1 here!!!

----------

